# Season Finale - Samplecast #60 goes out with a bang



## reutunes (Oct 30, 2017)

*Greetings lovely VI people,*

Firstly a huge thank you to everyone that's supported the show over the last season, and indeed during the last couple of years. To all the composers, contributors and everyone who gives me feedback... I really couldn't do it without you.

There'll be a short hiatus until mid November whilst I take a break and get to a few outstanding projects. During my time away there won't be any video shows or podcasts but I will be sending out "virtual" editions of the show by email - so look out for those. Grab the podcast for the extended show with more chat and audio examples.

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Ghosts of Autumn – Atom Hub
Orchestral Swarm – Spitfire Audio
Drumstruck 4 – The Unfinished
Shan Bawu – Embertone
Horror Collection – Cinetools
Shimmer Shake Strike – In Session Audio
http://bit.ly/Woodwinds_Deal (78% OFF Master Solo Woodwinds – Auddict)
€2 Easy Wha Wha – Loops De La Creme
Dan Bau – Bolder Sounds
Synchron Strings – Vienna Symphonic Library
http://bit.ly/2i8d7hw (FREE CAGE Unleashed – 8DIO)
FREE Clock – Wavesfactory
FREE Xpand!2 – Air Music Technology
http://bit.ly/2iDsjqT (Berlin Woodwinds Revive – Orchestral Tools)
Loop Session Series : Electro City – Sample Logic


----------

